
Show HN: Slack Emoji-bot - ksowocki
https://github.com/owocki/emojibot/?ref=true
======
ksowocki
OP here. Any questions, lmk.

Here is a video of slack emojibot in action

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/owocki/emojibot/master/exa...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/owocki/emojibot/master/examples/howto.gif)

